# ODBC support in Cocoa?



## johnnyb (Feb 19, 2003)

Hello All

I'm attempting to setup ODBC on my LAN. Assuming the I get the ODBC interface correct on the server side (Postgres works fine but Ive never used ODBC) and further assuming I get the PostgreSQL ODBC driver installed in OSX correctly, is there a Cocoa ODBC API? I've been trawling the docs in Project Builder for a while and can't find any mention of ODBC.

Any help or pointers to docs appreciated!

Thanks - JB

PS: If anybody has setup an ODBC connection to a different (non-OSX) PostgreSQL server, any comments on that process are welcome as well.


----------

